# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Clases en Logroño

## Juanjo G

Busco magos dispuestos a dar clases de magia en un club juvenil a chicos de entre 12 y 15 años. Sería los viernes y el precio ya se discutiría; muchas gracias.

----------


## mago alcala

Yo soy de Logroño. Llamame tomamos algo y charlamos sobre el tema. 

José Alcalá - Tel. 610604882
magoalcala@ono.com
alcala112@hotmail.com

----------


## mago alcala

Ya he recibido tu privado y me he puesto en contacto con el responsable. Gracias.

----------

